#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-08-29
<sbc> Så er klokken vist ved at være 20
<sbc> Velkommen til IRC mødet
<pixiarvai> y
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/148/detail/
<sbc> Den ser også sådan her ud (for folk uden adgang til en browser?):
<sbc>     Formalia
<sbc>         Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>         Valg af dirigent og referent
<sbc>         Godkendelse af dagsorden
<sbc>         Godkendelse af referat fra 25. juli
<sbc>             Siden sidst
<sbc>             Status på mentorordning
<sbc>             Status på lernid-projektet
<sbc>             Brug af Forum (statistik mm)
<sbc>             Sociale medier
<sbc>             Andet
<sbc>     Global Jam
<sbc>     Software Freedom Day
<sbc>     Promover Ubuntu
<sbc>     Ubuntu 10.10 Release party
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Punkt et:
<sbc>     Formalia
<sbc>         Hej og navnerunde
<sbc> Hej alle. Jeg hedder Søren og er fra København. :)
<pixiarvai> hej alle. christian arvai, lolland
<buddig> Hej her Henning Buddig, Rønde ved Århus
<wangerin> Davs. Henning fra Sønderborg/AlsLUG
<sbc> Hmm, det var jo ikke så mange, men skal vi ikke håbe på at resten lige kan sige 'Hej' når de dukker op?
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>         Valg af dirigent og referent
<pixiarvai> man må åbentbart blive doven når man er administrator .... vågn op jarlen og AJenbo   ;-)
 * sbc vil gerne dirigerer mødet (men vil også gerne give plads, hvis andre har lyst).
<pixiarvai> +1
<wangerin> Eller man har ikke sat google til at spamme en med sms'er om at det er NU der sker noget her ;-)
<wangerin> +1
<AJenbo> hej
<AJenbo> Anders KBH
<sbc> Ok, så er jeg dirigent. Så skal vi have en referent.
<sbc> Nogen frivillige?
<AJenbo> 1
<AJenbo> \o
<sbc> AJenbo: cool
<sbc> nogen protester?
<wangerin> nope
<sbc> Anders er referent.
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> SÃ¥ har vi: 
<sbc>         Godkendelse af dagsorden
<sbc> Nogen der vil argumentere for en alternativ dagsorden?
<sbc> Ellers syntes jeg v skal godkende den jeg smed et link til tidligere (og vist også spammede i kanalen).
<pixiarvai> godkendt herfra
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> super
<sbc>         Godkendelse af referat fra 25. juli
<sbc> Referatet kan læses her:
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/07/25/irc-mode-mandag-d-25-07-2011/
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger?
<wangerin> Ingen indevendinger herfra
<pixiarvai> 0 (jeg skrev det jo)
<AJenbo> godkendt
<sbc> Det er godkendt.
<AJenbo> And there where much rejoice
<sbc> Nu er det egentlig flemming der har skrevet de næste punkter på, men vi kan nok godt klare os igennem selvom han ikke er her.
<sbc>             Siden sidst
<sbc>             Status på mentorordning
<sbc> pixiarvai: Har du noget her?
<AJenbo> pixiarvai: ?
<neglesaks> godaften
<sbc> neglesaks: Hej Peter  - godaften.
<neglesaks> beklkager forsinkelsen. familien trængte sig på på slaget.
<AJenbo> Hej neglesaks vel mødt
<AJenbo> du når det lige, næsten :)
<pixiarvai> jeg ved ikke hvor meget nyt der er. jeg ved at de tilmeldte bruger ordningen, men da det meste er over PB, har jeg svært ved at se præcist hvor meget aktivitet der er.
<sbc> pixiarvai: Er der noget det er nødvendigt vi gør / tager stilling til her?
<sbc> Eller skal vi bare konkludere at det kører?
<AJenbo> pixiarvai: jeg har ikke oplevet den store aktivitet, har hjulpet en lille smugle med at sætte nogen i gang med oversættelser
<pixiarvai> vi bør måske følge mere op på at promovere ordningen
<sbc> pixiarvai: Hvor / hvordan?
<pixiarvai> det er mest de "gamle rotter" der er med pt, og jeg så gerne mange nye
<AJenbo> Det er nok en god ide at nævne det ved andre events
<pixiarvai> jeg er ikke så kreativ vedr. at promovere .. vi skal vist have en der fats har tjansen
<AJenbo> Global Jam, learnID etc.
<pixiarvai> ordningen er som "startside" i lernid
<sbc> Så en generel opfordring til at nævne / promovere mentor-ordningen i andre sammenhænge?
<pixiarvai> ja
<pixiarvai> og på blokke
<wangerin> Jeg giver også gerne en hånd, men er sjældent (næsten aldrig) forbi forum, så det skal være ad andre kanaler ;-)
<pixiarvai> FB og G+ er oplagt at bruge
 * sbc vil lige prøve at huske at smide noget på FB efter mødet om mentor-ordningen.
<sbc> Skal vi gå videre til næste punkt på dagsordenen, eller er der mere til dette?
<pixiarvai> ikke mere herfra
<sbc> Vi går videre så
<sbc>             Status på lernid-projektet
<sbc> pixiarvai: Det er nok dig igen? :)
<pixiarvai> hehe ok
<pixiarvai> vi har fået lavet hele den første session færdig nu
<pixiarvai> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-dk/lernid/terminal1#Terminalen_trin_1-1
<pixiarvai> det er lavet så alle i Loco kan overtage en session, og blot skal følge Wiki
<pixiarvai> <INDSÆT NAVN PÅ FOREDRAGSHOLDER>  er det eneste man skal ændre
<pixiarvai> vi kørte en "beta aften" på projektet. og det hele kørte faktisk perfekt
<AJenbo> Jeg høre også at der var et imponerende antal frem møde
<pixiarvai> bla. med ros for at det hele ligger på Wiki, så folk kan gemme linket, og så kigge på det senere (hvis man skulle glemme lidt)
<pixiarvai> 16-17 lå vi på ... meget højere en jeg havde regnet med
<sbc> pixiarvai: Hvornår kører i det så 'rigtigt' første gang?
<pixiarvai> nu er jeg lidt studieramt, men vi regner med at vi starter i løbet af efteråret .. det tager ikke så meget tid at lave de næste sessioner, da vi jo har lavet forarbejdet og testet
<pixiarvai> jeg vil gætte på at 2 mand kan lave et afsnit på 3-5 timer
<pixiarvai> jeg har hostet billederne i forum, så det skulle være til at overskue, og evt rette, i det fremover
<pixiarvai> overall en meget hyggelig aften, og jeg glæder mig til at vi rigtigt kommer i gang .. slut herfra
<sbc> ok. Nogen spørgsmål  / kommentarer?
<sbc> pixiarvai: Du må jo give lyd når det kommer rigtigt første gang, så vi kan få spredt ordet vidt og bredt.
<sbc> Hvis ingen råber højt, så går vi videre i dagsordenen:
<sbc>             Brug af Forum (statistik mm)
<pixiarvai> ja ... jeg har også en aftale med martin p . om at han vil skrive på sin blog når vi er klar .. jeg har bare trukket det lidt, så vi kan være bedre forberedt
<sbc> Jeg ved faktisk ikke helt hvad Flemming havde i tankerne til dette. AJenbo, har du nogen ide?
<AJenbo> skulle jeg have forberedt noget her?
<sbc> AJenbo: Det tror jeg ikke.
<sbc> Men jeg ved ikke noget, så jeg tænkt måske du gjorde.
 * kjoller kommer for sent (Hej, Niels Kjøller Hansen, Maribo)
<sbc> Hvis du ikke gør (og ingen andre råber op), så tror jeg bare vi går videre.
<sbc> kjoller: Velkommen til Niels :)
 * kjoller puster
<kjoller> tak tak
<buddig> Ang forum, kan det så ikke være stedet hvor alt samles?
<AJenbo> Vi har google Analytivs på siden samt apache log så vi kan trække stortset alle de statestikker vi vil
<sbc> Hvad siger I til at vi gemmer             Sociale medier, til punktet "Promover Ubuntu"?
<sbc> buddig:  Hvad mener du?
<pixiarvai> ok med mig. det er lidt det samme
<buddig> jeg mener at vi snakker facebook, og irc, og flere mailinglister, men forumet kunne måske være stedet hvor al officiel info er
<sbc> buddig: Vi forsøger at alt officielt i hvert fald også er på forum. Men for at ramme så mange som muligt smider vi det også på Facebook, twitter, vores mail-liste osv.
<sbc> Det bliver lidt rodet, men faren er at vi ellers misser nogen.
<sbc> Så når vi frem til:
<sbc>     Global Jam
<sbc> Vi afholder global-jam på lørdag i københavn. Jeg tror ikke der bliver noget i Århus, og jeg har ikke hørt om andre steder ellers.
<sbc> RÃ¥b endelig op hvis jeg tager fejl.
<sbc> pel: Velkommen til :)
<sbc> AJenbo: Men vi har vel egentlig ok styr på hvad vi gør på lørdag, og behøver måske ikke tage mere tid fra mødet her med detaljer?
<sbc> Er der ellers nogen der føler de har noget at sige til Global Jam?
<AJenbo> Tror også det er ok planlagt
<sbc> SÃ¥ hopper vi straks videre til:
<sbc>     Software Freedom Day
<AJenbo> Men vi skal lige sørge for at det er reklameret alle steder
<sbc> AJenbo: Jeg syntes jeg har været de fleste steder, men hvis der er nogen steder det ikke er blevet opreklameret, så gør endelig noget ved det.
<sbc> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/map/index.php?year=2011
<AJenbo> sbc: will do
<sbc> Der er to arrangementer til SFD. Jeg ved ikke om det er fedt, men hvis nogen har lyst til at promovere Open Source, så kan man i hvert fald deltage :)
<sbc> Ok, vi hopper videre til:
<sbc>     Promover Ubuntu
<AJenbo> Hvis været er til det kunne jeg godt være med på noget d. 17
<sbc> pixiarvai: Du bad mig sætte punktet på :)
<AJenbo> Hvis der er andre i KBH der har lyst
<pixiarvai> mig igen :D
<AJenbo> Kan eventuelt snakke om det til mødet på mandag i KBH
<AJenbo> done
<sbc> AJenbo: Lad os det (eller på lørdag)
<pixiarvai> yes ... jeg er ikke gos til sociale medier, men vi må da have en frisk person som er god til den slags
<sbc> pixiarvai: Jeg (og andre) prøver at få / holde liv i vores Facebook og twitter konto.
<pixiarvai> ok
<sbc> Men hvis der er nogen derude som brænder for at gøre en masse med Sociale Medier, så sig endelig til! :D
<sbc> eller bare kom med forslag til hvad vi ellers / mere kunne gøre.
<pixiarvai> buddig ?  ^
<pixiarvai> ;)
<buddig> ja, jeg overvejer at lave noget lokalt
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: Endelig (tror ikke vi kører med taler-række i øjeblikket).
<wangerin> Vi skal selvfølgrlig ha noget på diverse sociale sites, men skal ikke glemme de traditionelle medier - heller ikke mail, aviser og andet
<buddig> f.eks lave noget demo af Ubuntu med cd uddeling i en butik eller i en bank
<wangerin> I AlsLUG har vi efter sigende radio-spots i forbindelse med vore egen aktiviteter, men jeg har ikke selv hørt dem
<sbc> buddig: Er det noget du har lyst til at stå for at arrangere?
<sbc> wangerin: Er det i noget lokal-radio?
<wangerin> Ja. Radio Als
<AJenbo> Jeg tror det kunne være godt at finde tech sider som har en kallender og tilmelde events der
<pixiarvai> laoshi har sikkert flere cd´er
<AJenbo> Ved at version2 pleger at have en
<AJenbo> Ja, tror kun har har sendt 2/3 af dem han fik
<AJenbo> (sider selv med 1/3 her og har stadig nogle 10.04 og 10.10)
<neglesaks> jeg er fraværende i godt 10 min
<sbc> Er der nogen som har konkrete ideer / planer som vi kan gøre noget ved?
<wangerin> Jeg har lidt til lidt senere ;-)
<buddig> sbc: ja, jeg regner med at arrangere det selv, men det er vist bedre at jeg uddyber mine planer i forumet 
<sbc> cool
<sbc> Så går vi videre.
<sbc>     Ubuntu 10.10 Release party
<sbc> Er der nogen som har nogle planer?
<wangerin> Hvad ønsker man i den forbindelse?
<pixiarvai> nemt nok ... det er længe siden ;)
<wangerin> Vi har i bestyrelsen i Alslug snakket lidt.
<sbc> wangerin: Man ønsker hvad dem som har lyst til at arrangerer har lyst til! :D Der kan sagtens være flere forskellige arrangementer rundt omkring i landet.
<sbc> (og det er nok ved at være for sent til at nå at lave noget rigtig stort)
<wangerin> Vi har installfest i Aabenraa den 12. november, og kunne godt tænke os at udvide det til lidt mere ;-()
<wangerin> ;-)
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg syntes det ville være cool hvis i holdt kombineret install og Release Party!
<wangerin> Vi har snakket om at lave noget demo i det lokale inkøbscenter om formiddagen og flytte til "vores" lokaler om eftermiddagen.
<sbc> wangerin: Det lyder rigtig fedt!
<wangerin> Vi har plads til at der kan laves nogle foredrag om noget spændende!
<sbc> Hvis du giver mig (eller andre) praktisk info når I har det, så skal vi nok smide det på Facebook, twitter osv. Du kan også poste om det på forumet.
<sbc> wangerin: Mangler i oplægsholdere? Det kan være I kan lokke nogen ned fra Aarhus, hvis det ellers er lidt svært at finde nogen?
<wangerin> Datoen er valgt fordi vi pr definition har installfest 2. lørdag i måneden. Og datoerne er ude.
<sbc> wangerin: Har du et link til en 'invitation' eller lignende?
<wangerin> Vi hører meget gerne fra folke der har noget (fornuftigt?) at sige. Vi er desværre ikke så mange aktive.
<sbc> wangerin: Men jeg syntes det lyder super med uddeling først!
<wangerin> sbc: Intet endnu. Ideen er særdeles ny :-)
<sbc> wangerin: ok - cool!
<AJenbo> Jeg har tænkt på at se om vi kan få lov at dele cd'er ud på fiske torvet i kbh.
<sbc> AJenbo: fedt!
<sbc> AJenbo: Skriver du i referatet at wangerin (og Alslug) søger oplægsholdere til 12. november.
<AJenbo> Vi kan eventuelt lige snakke nærmere om det på lørdag?
<sbc> AJenbo: Lad os gøre det!
<sbc> AJenbo: Hvis det ikke bliver til noget kan vi vel altid gøre som sidst, og tage øl / sodavand på Carlton eller klaptræet?
<AJenbo> det er en plan :)
<sbc> Andre med planer om / med 11.10 release party?
<sbc> (Er der nogen fra Aarhus tilstede? De har jo allerede lokaler derovre, det ville være oplagt :))
<kjoller> Jeg ved ikke om der ville komme andre end pixiarvai, hvis jeg holdt noget i Maribo :)
<pixiarvai> hehe
<sbc> :)
<buddig> ja, Aarhus her
<sbc> buddig: Ved du om I har nogen planer? Eller kan du ikke prikke til de andre, og sige at I skal få nogen? :)
<sbc> NÃ¥r I nu har lokaler i Open Space Aarhus?
<sbc> buddig: Du kan også tænke lidt over det, og så evt. skrive på forum eller mail?
<sbc> Andet til Release Party?
<buddig> Ja, jeg skal forsøge...
<sbc> buddig: Lækkert
<sbc> Så når vi til sidste punkt på dagsordenen:
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Nogen der har noget der?
<sbc> Hvis der sidder en frisk grafiker derude, så kunne det være lækkert med nogle (nye) logo'er til vores Facebook og twitter kontoer. Måske med den nye grafik som kom her sidste udgivelse.
<sbc> Andre der har noget til Eventuelt?
<sbc> Så vil jeg erklære mødet for afsluttet :)
<sbc> Tak for god ro og orden.
<AJenbo> Tak til alle
<neglesaks> selv tak :)
<neglesaks> tak for ordstyring
<sbc> Næste møde må lægge mandag d. 26. september.
<sbc> Vi ses :)
<pixiarvai> cu
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-08-27
<pixiarvai> Der er møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede kl 20.00 i dag
<sbc> pixiarvai: Hejsa :)
<sbc> pixiarvai: Fik du nogensinde sendt de papirer til mig til underskrift?
 * pixiarvai hides
<sbc> hehe
<pixiarvai> nej, men jeg har 3 fritimer i morgen, så jeg smutter hen og sender det
<pixiarvai> det er sku hårdt at blive studieramt hehe
<sbc> pixiarvai: hehe
<pixiarvai> Så fik jeg også lige printet 10 stks "har du hørt om ubuntu". så skal der laves reklame i morgen :)
<nicky441> Jamen godaften :)
<pixiarvai> hejsa
<nicky441> Den der mail-guide er 11 sider lang nu, godt at jeg ikke selv skal følge den ;)
<pixiarvai> lol
<Momsemor> Hej :-)
<pixiarvai> var der ikke en i forum, som skulle bruge noget lign. ?
<pixiarvai> hej Momsemor 
<nicky441> Jo, der var vist en der spurgte. Men det var til et firma, så det talte vi ham ud af
<pixiarvai> ok
<wangerin> Davs
<pixiarvai> hej wangerin 
<nicky441> 'da 'da
<Momsemor> Hejsa
<wangerin> Sikken en aktivitet der er i aften ;-)
<nicky441> Det er i hvert fald noget mere end sidst :)
<wangerin> Det skal der så heller ikke så meget til.
<sbc> Hej alle - så er klokken vist 20.00
<sbc> Lad os gå i gang. Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/452/detail/
<sbc>     Formalia
<sbc>     Status på forum / server
<sbc>     UDS i København til oktober / november
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>     Formalia
<sbc> hej og navnerunde
<sbc> valg af dirigent
<sbc> valg af referent
<sbc> godkendelse af referater
<sbc> Først "Hej og navnerunde"
<pixiarvai> christian arvai, 37 år, holeby
<sbc> Hej alle. Jeg hedder Søren Caspersen, 30 fra København.
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, 53 år, Hadsten
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen, 30 og fra Helsingør.
<wangerin> Henning 43, +/- Søncderborg - Formand i aslug,
<sbc> Det ser ud til at vi ikke er så stor en flok i dag :)
<sbc> valg af dirigent
 * sbc stiller gerne op, men jeg skal ud af døren 20.30...
<pixiarvai> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> super
<nicky441> SÃ¥ kan jeg referer hvis det er
<sbc> nicky441: Du er en helt :)
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> godkendelse af referater
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/06/26/referat-af-irc-mode-den-304-2012/
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/06/01/referat-af-irc-mode-den-285-2012/
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/06/26/referat-af-irc-mode-d-256-2012/
<sbc> nogen indvendinger mod nogle af de referater?
<nicky441> Ok herfra, men jeg skrev dem jo også...
<sbc> :)
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Super.
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Status på forum / server
<sbc> nicky441: Vil du sige noget til det?
<nicky441> Jeg har forberedt mig lidt idag :)
<nicky441> Mailserverens forbrug er kommet lidt bag på mig, og selvom vi måske godt kunne få både webserveren og mailserveren til at køre indenfor vores nuværende budget, så bliver det snæveret. Det nuværende budget som vi har, dækker i princippet kun webserveren, og jeg skal blankt erkende, at jeg slet ikke overvejede en mailserver da jeg forslog det.
<nicky441> Jeg forslår derfor at hæve det maksimale måndelige rådighedsbeløb fra 180kr/måneden til 250kr/månden, og selvom det måske lyder af meget, så matcher det forummets nuværende reklameindtægter. Udgiften vil ikke stige selvom vi i perioder ser flere besøgende.
<nicky441> Spørgsmål og kommentarer besvares gerne
<sbc> !
<sbc> nicky441: Hvis vi ikke gør det, hvad gør vi så med mail? Kan vi fortsætte med det vi har nu?
<nicky441> Det kunne vi godt
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Hvor meget mail er der brug for?
<wangerin> Der er vel kun tale om et par enkelte adresser som bruges på vores eget domæne /
<nicky441> Jeg er ikke helt sikker, men det ligner 1 mail om dagen eller noget i den retning + hvergang forummet sender ud. Jeg ved ikke hvor meget forummet sender
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<sbc> (når vi ikke er flere så tror jeg vi kan klare os uden taler-række - Råb op hvis I oplever det ikke går)
<wangerin> postfix er rimlige fin. og standard coonf burde være fint til vores brug.
<nicky441> Ok :)
<wangerin>  /
<nicky441> Jamen jeg har fået det til at virker på VPS'en, men jeg er bekymret for om der er ram nok tilbage til forummet i myldretiden
<wangerin> Vi skal trods alt ikke ha rodet mailing-listen ind i vores eget setup ;-)
<nicky441> Heldighvis ikke :)
<wangerin> postfix bruger ikke det store
<nicky441> Næhh, det er mest apache der er slem, den bruger ~300mb
<sbc> Så, jeg føler ikke helt jeg ved nok til at tage en beslutning... nicky441 er det din vurdering at vi har brug for det?
<Momsemor> Det samme her
<wangerin> jeg har selv postfix kørende på et par maskiner - også på nettet
<wangerin> Den æder stort set ikke noget ram
<nicky441> Både og. Jeg ville gerne have muligheden for at kunne skrue op hvis det er nødvendigt, men i første omgang stiger udgiften kun til 210kr/måneden. Resten er reservere så vi ikke behøves vende det igen
<wangerin> Kiggede lige ca 2% af 512Mb
<pixiarvai> jeg har heller ikke tjek på VPS, jeg stoler på at de 2 admins finder ud af det, og så har jeg kommenteret, at udgifterne ikke må overstige vores reklameindtægter
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> 2%... Jeg har vist noget at kigge på
<sbc> nicky441: Så det er ikke sikkert udgiften bliver helt så meget som du spørger om, det er blot for at have lidt ekstra at give af?
<nicky441> Lige præcis
<wangerin> nicky441 - Det var den mængde ram som postfix bruger på de 4 maskiner jeg lige checked på.
<sbc> ok. jeg syntes det lyder ok så.
<sbc> Nogen der vil tale imod / høre mere?
<sbc> eller skal vi gå til afstemning?
<wangerin> Er der noget ide om hvornår der kan skiftes over til vpsen?
<nicky441> Jeg mangler at teste maildelen ordentligt, og så ved jeg ikke om Anders mangler mere efter opdateringen (forummet gik lidt i stykker).
<nicky441> Det er svært at vide syntes jeg, et par uger mere, måske lidt mere?
<sbc> ok
<wangerin> Ok. Var bare nysgerring.
<sbc> hvem er for den ønskede hævning af rådighedsbeløbet fra 180 til 250?
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> +1
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> super. Vedtaget
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> nicky441: Vil du sige andet / mere om status på vps?
<nicky441> Vi har vendt noget af det, men der er lige 2 ting mere:
<nicky441> Det er nok vigtigt at nævne, at jeg har startet et softwarefirma i løbet af sommeren. Ligesom forummets nye server, så skal min firmaserver også drive email, og hvis ingen protesterer, så vil de 2 servere fungere som hinandens backupservere i forbindelse med email. Ellers burde det ikke have nogen indflydelse på mit arbejde i foreningen, og jeg regner stadig med at være aktiv i det daglige på forummet.
<nicky441> Og den anden er at vi samler en del statistik på den nye server, så hvis nogen vil have adgang til det, så bare sig til :)
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     UDS i København til oktober / november
<wangerin> lidt backup er altid godt ;-)
<sbc> Jeg har sat det på, og jeg har ingen plan / ideer, men tænkte at vi måske kunne finde på noget.
<nicky441> wangerin, det var det mig og Anders blev enige om :) Man ved jo aldrig
<sbc> Som lokalt loco team forventes vi ikke at gøre noget, men det er heller ikke 'forbudt' at finde på sjove / hyggelige ting.
<nicky441> Hvad er UDS?
<sbc> Så jeg tænkte vi kunne brain-storme lidt.
<sbc> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<nicky441> Ahh, takker
<sbc> http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<wangerin> Jeg har lidt planer om at skulle deruover, men har pt ingen ide om det passer ind i mine planer :-/
<sbc> Jeg håber også at deltage (i hvert fald på 'communit' dagene), men har ellers ingen konkret planer.
<sbc> ok, hvis ingen sprudler over af ideer, så behøver vi jo ikke side her og vente :)
<sbc> hvis nogen finder på noget, så skriv på mail-liste eller forum.
<sbc> Sidste punkt:
<sbc>   Eventuelt
<sbc> Noget til dette punkt?
<nicky441> Ikke herfra
<pixiarvai> jeg har heller ikke mere
<wangerin> Vi har lavet lidt spontane reklame i frdags ;-)
<pixiarvai> hvor?
<wangerin> Onsdag læste jeg i avisen at der var kulturnat i Sønderborg , og vi havde tilfældigvig en linuxaften fradag aften:-)
<sbc> wangerin: fedt at høre! :D
<pixiarvai> hehe, fortæl fortæl
<wangerin> SÃ¥ vi fik babu babu printet 2-300 flyers som blev delt ud om eftermiddagen.
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai> super godt
<nicky441> Rigtig fedt :)
<wangerin> Desværre var det kun Tordenskjolds soldater som dukkede op, men måste senere - der var flere som blev nysgerrige
<wangerin> . Vi fik nogle kontakter, og forsøger om vi kan få en stand til næste år.
<Momsemor> Det er begyndelsen...
<sbc> cool!
<sbc> Hvis der ikke er mere til evt. vil jeg styrte ud af døren. Tak for god ro og orden. Vi snakkes ved alle sammen :) Fortsat go' aften.
<pixiarvai> cu
<Momsemor> Pas nu på med det styrteri ;-)
<wangerin> Vi har jeg stand, telt og computere til det hernede. Hvis der er andre som kan  bruge dem, så sig endelig til. De vil gerne ud og luftes
<nicky441> wangerin, kører du bare Postfix som standard i forhold til ramforbruget? Altså ingen optimeringer og den slags
<Momsemor> Fortsat god aften.... vil hen og installere nogle flere Ubuntu-maskiner :-)
<wangerin> Stort set. Med en masse postkasser, og postgrey til at lukke for en meget stor del at spamen ;-)
<nicky441> God fornøjelse :)
<nicky441> Postgrey glæder jeg mig også til at se i action, det lyder som en smart måde at arbejde på. Hvad med SpamAssassin, er det nødvendigt?
<wangerin> nicky441: Jeg mindes ikke der er lavet særligt meget custom på maskinerne.
<wangerin> Jeg kører ikke SA, men har overvejet det.
<nicky441> Jeg har nemlig kigget på det, men opsætningen er ret omfattende, så jeg håbede at postgrey og blackhole-lists kunne gøre det
<wangerin> postgrey  er der vilde diskutioner om rundt omkring, men jeg har valgt at sige at jeg kan leve med de falske positive
<joevser_> hol da kæ.. hvor vi mange
<nicky441> Under alle omstændigheder, så overholder postgrey vel diverse RFCs. Spørgsmålet er så hvor mange der følger dem...
<wangerin> Der fleste at de spams jeg får er bounces, og dem kan hverken den ene eller den anden gøre særligt meget ved.
<nicky441> Bounces. Er det det samme som "backscatter"?
<wangerin> Ja.
<nicky441> Ok. 
<wangerin> den overholder rfc. problemet er at der er nogle som mener at den der bevidste forsinkelse af mail er imod rfc.
<nicky441> Og tak for oplysningerne :) Problemet med ram må ligge et andet sted, jeg må lige have kigget på det
<wangerin> En lusket spammer sender skrald ud med retur-adresser på mit domæne. 
<wangerin> Jeg har primært ram-problemer pga mysql - dvs nogle af mine scripts /queries er for komplekse.
<nicky441> Jeg er bange for at jeg har læst for meget Poul Henning Kamp til selv at følge RFC
<wangerin>  :-)
<nicky441> Ja, MySQL har vi også problemer med. Både her og på min private server. Jeg har flere gange overvejet noget andet, men jeg tror bare det er  svært at skifte
<wangerin> problemet i mine tilfælde er ikke mysql, men queries som bliver for komplekse, og derfor tager for lang tid at køre.
<nicky441> De spammere er godtnok nogle opfindsomme fyre. Egentlig skulle de næsten have credit for deres opfindsomhed
<nicky441> Hov forresten, logger du stadig forummets svartid?
<wangerin> Man kan selvfølgelig vende det om, og sige at det er cpu/ram mængde der er for lille.
<wangerin> Det tror jeg da nok.
<nicky441> Hehe, den er meget god med de komplekse queries. Men jo sand nok
<wangerin> Det gjorde jeg så ikke - Men har lige startet den igen
<nicky441> Ok, det var for at have noget at sammenligne med når vi skiftede til VPS'en
<wangerin> Jeg ved det er der problemet ligger, men hvad er bedste et stort til at hente al nødvendig info ud, eller 500 små som heter delene ud en efter en. 
<wangerin> Jeg starter den lige om igen ;-)
<jarlen> Det kommer an på hvad du egentlig skal bruge
<nicky441> De mange små queries må da være besværlige i forhold til en stor. Men jeg kender nu ikke så meget til databaser. Desværre
<jarlen> hvis de 500 queries ender med at have hentet præcis samme data som det store query vil et stort query spare dig for 499 connections
<jarlen> men hvis du i det store henter en masse data du alligevel ikke skal bruge, kan det godt være bedre at lave en masse små, der sparer en masse ligegyldige opslag
<wangerin> jarlen: Det er lige netop det der er min pointe. Jeg skal ha xxxx data ud fra databasen.
<wangerin> En stor query, kontra noget "rekursivt" som henter mere og mere info ud, men ender med at have de samme data, så genererer fx en webside
<jarlen> nye connections er normalt dyre
<wangerin> php holder svjv den samme connection åben i hele scriptes levetid. Men der kan køres en queries på den samme connection.
<jarlen> Det er stadig en ny query der skal analyseres og prepares
<wangerin> Korrekt.
<jarlen> Men som nævnt, det kommer an på de enkelte queries, det er ikke nogen fast regel at færre er bedre :-)
<wangerin> Og omend ikke andet, så vil andre processer kunn komme ind imillem alle de små queries, hvor der lige nu bliver blokeret pga det store. Omvendt er der også meget mere besværligt at lave.
<jarlen> ja, især hvis du begynder at skrive og skal vente på det
<wangerin> Lige netop.
<wangerin> Noget skal der gøres. Hvad det bliver er ikke til at sige ;-)
<jarlen> Men hvis det er data der er afhængig af andre ting i udtrækket kan det være relevant at trække det ud og behandle det i PHP, hvis du gerne vil overlade databasen til andre opgaver
<jarlen> men det lyder som om du skal benchmarke :-)
<wangerin> Ja det er det der er mit problem - det kniber med tiden til det hele ;-)
<jarlen> well, så har du forhåbentlig rigeligt tid til at køre dine scripts ;)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-08-26
<neglesaks> test
<Christian_Arvai> hey
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, godaften
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa
<neglesaks> :)
<neglesaks> var syg sidste uge... så godt at mødet er i denne
<Christian_Arvai> jeg er studieramt, så min lærer bliver næppe glad i morgen, for jeg når ikke alle siderne ;)
<neglesaks> oh well.
<neglesaks> jeg er studieramt fra næste uge af
<Christian_Arvai> pauselæsning
<Christian_Arvai> Foreningsregnskab 2013  https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19149
<Christian_Arvai> Foreningsbudget 2014 https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19150
<neglesaks> takker. det er jo my business siden jeg er kasserer
<neglesaks> ahhh det er DIG der ser så godt ud på forummet Christian :)
<Christian_Arvai> lol
<sbc_> neglesaks, Du må vente til 2014 regnskabet :)
<sbc_> Christian_Arvai, Hejsa christian :)
<neglesaks> det er jo mig der skal lave det
<neglesaks> vil jeg tro
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa
<neglesaks> hey sbc nice to see you
 * sbc_ vinker til alle.
 * neglesaks vinker febrilsk til rummet
<Momsemor> Hejsa :-)
<neglesaks> hej mm
 * Zilvador hilser på alle
<neglesaks> hey zil
<nicky441> 'aften :)
<Momsemor> Hallo
<neglesaks> velkommen alle
<Zilvador> Dejligt at se et godt fremmøde :)
<henning3> 'aften
<sbc_> Godaften
<sbc_> Zilvador, Vil du få os startet? (eller vil en anden, eller skal jeg?)
<Zilvador> Hmm....jeg kan prøve
<Zilvador> Jeg havde helt glemt, at jeg satte mig selv som ham, der starter :)
<Zilvador> Velkommen til alle sammen
<neglesaks> tag den stille og roligt
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Dagsordenen for i dag er:
<Zilvador> 1. Navnerunde
<Zilvador> 2. Valg af ordstyrer og referent
<Zilvador> 3. Fremlæggelse af regnskaber og budget
<Zilvador> 4. Anskaffelse af flere Ubuntu-DVD'er
<Zilvador> 5. Evt.
<Zilvador> Punkt 1
<Zilvador> HVis alle vil skrive deres navn, bopæl og evt. position i foreningen
<Momsemor> Jannie, Hadsten, MB
<Zilvador> Mit navn er Daniel Ejsing-Duun, København, loco-kontakt i foreningen og bestyrelsesmedlem
<neglesaks> Peter Bjørn, Kongens Lyngby, mangeårig hangaround i foreningen og nylig valgt kasserer
<sbc_> Søren, København (et par dage endnu), formand for foreningen.
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen, Helsingør
<Christian_Arvai>  Christian Arvai, Holeby Lolland, Admin og Tidl. Kasser
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> Valg af ordstyrer
<Zilvador> Nogle der lyster?
<Christian_Arvai> du er i gang ;)
<Zilvador> :)
<nicky441> +1 :)
<Zilvador> Så fortsætter jeg
<Zilvador> Referent?
 * sbc_ skal nok gøre det
<Zilvador> og lars_t_h har meldt sig frivilligt!
<Zilvador> ;)
<sbc_> :)
<Zilvador> Jeg mener...velkommen til, lars_t_h 
<lars_t_h> haha Zilvador 
<Zilvador> Tak, sbc_ :)
<Christian_Arvai> super, det er sku flot at melde sig til 24 referater ;)
<sbc_> Christian_Arvai,  :P
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Godt. Punkt 3
<Christian_Arvai> yes
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, vil du sige noget om budgettet og regnskabet?
<Christian_Arvai> Foreningsregnskab 2013 https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19149
<Zilvador> Velkommen Blfriis 
<Christian_Arvai> jeg mangelr i at få den kvittering for routeren, men ellers stemmer kassen perfekt
<Blfriis> tak og undskyld forsinkelsen
<Momsemor> Har du ikke fået den?
<Zilvador> Spørgsmål
<Christian_Arvai> sikkert, jeg må indrømme at jeg ikke har helt overblik over min mailboks
<Momsemor> Jeg sender den da bare igen ;-)
<Zilvador> Jeg er ikke med på de fleste af posterne, for at være ærlig
<Zilvador> Hosting? Jeg går ud fra, at det er webhotellet. Er det 172 kroner månedligt?
<sbc_> Christian_Arvai, Du har lige fået den pr. mail.
<Momsemor> :-)
<Christian_Arvai> nicky441, kan du uddybe dem ?
<nicky441> Kan jeg sagtens
<Christian_Arvai> men ja, de ca 172 er host. vi skifter så til at betale pr 3 mdr. så vi slipper for så mange regninger
<Zilvador> Aha :)
<neglesaks> fint
<nicky441> Vi betaler rigtigt nok 172kr/måned, men har valgt at skifte til kvartalsvis istedet
<Zilvador> Fint fitn
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, de lyder godt - også fordi der så færre chance for at VPSen bliver suspenderet pga manglende betaling
<nicky441> Men det er mere end et webhotel, det er vores egen server, derfor den lidt høje pris :)
<Zilvador> nicky441, Hvad ligger der bag SSL og domæne? Det lyder som et dyrt domæne.
<Christian_Arvai> jeg har så styr på den kvittering nu
<nicky441> SSL er certifikatet til kryptering (så vi kan beskytte koder osv når de sendes til og fra serveren)
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, domænet er vel bare DK Hostmasters standard årspris på 40,- kr incl MOMS - ikke så dyrt
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ det er gebyr til autentificeringen?
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, der står 389 kroner :)
<neglesaks> 389 kr for domænter..... det må være mere end DKHs afgift
<nicky441> Prisen på domænet er standard, og afregnes direkte med dk-hostmaster, som håndterer dem i DK
<Zilvador> Ellers ville jeg give dig ret. Det er også den pris, jeg betaler
<Zilvador> nicky441, standardprisen for et .dk-domæne plejer at være 45 kroner om året med moms
<nicky441> Ah, du mente for 2013 :)
<Christian_Arvai> jep
<nicky441> 2 sek., skal lige tjekke billaget, for det er rigtigt at domænerne koster 45kr/året
<henning3> Hvor mange domæner har vi siden det kan blive til 389 kr?
<nicky441> Vi har kun 2
<Zilvador> Velkommen joevser 
<nicky441> Jeg kan også kun se 2 i billagene, så jeg forstår heller ikke lige de 389kr. Måske Christian_Arvai kan uddybe?
<lars_t_h> er ubuntudanmark.dk et VIP abonnement hos DKH
<henning3> Hvordan kan det så blive til 389 kr ?
<lars_t_h> hvor man betaler for 5 år + ekstra adviseringsservice
<Zilvador> Tja...så skal det vel ud af budgettet for 2014
<nicky441> Nej, begge domæner er almindelige domæner. ubuntudanmark.dk er så godtnok 2-års, så det blev 90kr., imens ubuntudk.dk er 1-års
<nicky441> Så til næste år har vi kun de 45kr. til ubuntudk.dk
<Zilvador> nicky441, fandt du bilaget?
<Zilvador> Ellers kan vi tage det senere
<Christian_Arvai> hmmm, på kontooversigten står der
<Christian_Arvai> 2 mdr   dom�ne
<henning3> ubuntudanmark er et normale domæne betalt for 2 år. ubuntudk.dk er et års. (kan ses med whois) 
<Christian_Arvai> sbc, kan du have skrevet domæne i stedet for hostting?
<nicky441> Zilvador, yep, men det burde kun blive 135 for domæner for 2013 så vidt eg kan se
<Zilvador> nicky441, så det er en slåfejl?
<Zilvador> Det kan være, at det lige skal revideres :)
<henning3> Nemlig
<lars_t_h> Kan beløbet komme fra at det andet domæne er oprettet sammen med en web hotel løsning?
<Zilvador> sbc_, ^
<sbc_> Christian_Arvai, måske. Men der bør vel være en faktura for betalingen? 
<Christian_Arvai> posten er fra 13-11-2013
<Zilvador> Der må vel være en regning et sted, som vi kan henvise til. Det kan være, at vi skal tage det op på næste møde
<Zilvador> så slipper vi for at sidde og vente og gætte lige nu
<nicky441> Christian_Arvai, stemte 2013?
<Christian_Arvai> det skulle det gøre, og vi er jo tre som har været inde over regningerne hver gang
<nicky441> Underligt
<Zilvador> Skal vi sige, at vi går det igennem ved næste møde? Så kan vi få klarhed over, hvad der er betalt for
<lars_t_h> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> Godt. Det kommer på dagsordenen
<henning3> +1
<Zilvador> Angående budgettet er der et tydeligt problem.
<Zilvador> Vi har ikke længere indtægt, da vi har mistet vores Adsense-konto
<Zilvador> Har vi oplagte alternativer?
<neglesaks> har vi mistet eller nedlagt kontoen?
<nicky441> Vi har blandt moderatorne diskuteret det en del, men kan ikke pege på andet end at oprette adsense igen
<Zilvador> Google lukkede den
<Christian_Arvai> mistet, google lukkede den, og vi kan ikke få en præcis begrundelse
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, der skulle være en open source fond i  dk - man skal bare søge
<nicky441> Google mente vi fuskede...
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, god ide. Vi må prøve at undersøge det
<neglesaks> nådada.
<sbc_> Christian_Arvai, Har fundet overførslen nu. Den dækker både domæne og hosting, i en overførsel. Du har fået faktura, men jeg sender den lige til dig igen.
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, vil du prøve at se nærmere på det til næste gang? Det kan være, at vi kan redde vores underskud for i år lidt
<lars_t_h> nicky441, måske mig og andre bruger Ghostery AdBlock og hvad har vi
<neglesaks> det bør undersøges. det er jo en økonom isk trussel mod foreningen at vi får lukket vores indtægtskilde.
<Christian_Arvai> super sbc_ 
<neglesaks> fint sbc
<nicky441> lars_t_h, vi skrev og spurgte hvorfor de lukkede den, men de ville ikke svare
<neglesaks> Christian, jeg går ud fra at du sender mgi alt det materiale du har ved lejlighed?
<lars_t_h> Zilvador, problemet er jeg ikke huske hvem der har den Open Source fond, og det er flere år tilbage
<henning3> http://www.fri-software.dk/
<Zilvador> Det kan måske undersøges.
<lars_t_h> Jeg mener at have set det på enten version2.dk elelr ing.dk
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der vil undersøge det nærmere?
<Christian_Arvai> så skulle alle kvitteringer for 2013 regnskabet værer der nu
<Momsemor> +1
<neglesaks> Fint.
<Christian_Arvai> neglesaks, jeg pakker det hele efter mødet. nu har vi styr på de sidste belæb
<neglesaks> lækkert.
<Christian_Arvai> skal vi så godkende det nu? sbc_  har sendt den sidste kvittering
<Zilvador> Vent lige... har vi så ikke betalt for meget for hosting?
<Zilvador> Der er allered 12 gange hosting
<lars_t_h> hmm, Google søgningen "danmark open source fond -font" (uden "-tegn) giver lidt bonus
<Zilvador> Og så 389 oveni. 3*45kroner er 135, så det passer med to gange hosting...men så har vi vel betalt 14 gange?
<henning3> http://www.fri-software.dk/ skriver noget om at de gerne vil dele penge ud. Og umiddelbart burde vi være i målgruppen
<Momsemor> Kan regskabet ikke blive lagt ud og så kan vi godkende ved næste møde?
<Christian_Arvai> Zilvador, du bytter vist rundt nu. de 12 gange host er anslået belø i 2014 budget
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, nej, jeg ser på regnskabet
<Christian_Arvai> regnskabet er ude
<Zilvador> Jeg har talt posterne
<Zilvador> 1+1+1+1+2+1+3+2 = 12 måneder
<nicky441> Regningen for måned 12 var første gang vi betalte for et kvartal
<Christian_Arvai> yes, men da at vi skiftede til at betale for hver 3 mdr, ændrede det rækkefølgen
<Zilvador> Aha...så der er to måneder af 2012 med?
<Zilvador> Eller...to måneder betalt forud
<Zilvador> Må det være
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ skal det vel i teorien modregnes i budgettet for 2014
<henning3> Nok nærmere to måneder der er betalt af 2014
<Zilvador> Nemlig
<lars_t_h> Kunne vi sætte en afstemning af regnskabet i gang, vi kn starte emd at udskyde vedtagelsen af enkelt poster til næste møde.
<Christian_Arvai> det styrer i selv, men jeg lover ikke at jeg er der næste gang
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, hvis jeg kan få svar på mine spørgsmål nu, er jeg tilfreds
<Zilvador> Ellers tager vi det bare til næste gang
<Christian_Arvai> uanset hvordan at man lægger 4 betalinger a 3 mdr på et år, så skal vi stadigt betale dem 4 gange i 2014
<Zilvador> Fint nok
<Christian_Arvai> men egentligt burde budgettet vise 4 gange 3 mdr, jeg glemte at rette den linje
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Godt. Skal vi godkende regnskabet?
<lars_t_h> +1
<Zilvador> Er der andre spørgsmål?
<neglesaks> +1 antager at rettelserne anføres
<lars_t_h> ikke her
<henning3> Jeg kan nu ikke se noget problem i at der står 12*x eller 4*(3*x) i budgettet
<Christian_Arvai> 0 (inhabil hehheh)
<nicky441> +1
<Blfriis> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<Zilvador> +1 såfremt rettelserne bliver udført, ja
<Zilvador> Godt. Regnskabet er godkendt
<henning3> +1 men er nysgerrig hmt "domæner"
<Christian_Arvai> skriv en liste med dem min ven, så retter jeg med det samme
<Zilvador> Det må jeg så gøre
<Christian_Arvai> "domæin" er en mindre fejl i selve beskrivelsen på kontoudtoget, sbc_  har lagt domæin og host sammen i en mdr
<Zilvador> henning3, 'Domæne' skal hedde '3* domænegebyr og 2* hosting
<henning3> Ok
<Zilvador> Godt. Tilbage til budgettet for 2014.
<Zilvador> henning3, fandt du siden for fonden?
<Zilvador> Og vil du evt. tage dig af at skrive en ansøgning?
 * lars_t_h er ikke henning3 men http://www.fri-software.dk/ ser rigtig ud
<henning3> zilvador: http://www.fri-software.dk/ skriver noget om at de gerne vil dele penge ud. Og umiddelbart burde vi være i målgruppen
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt. Vil du se på ansøgningsprocessen til næste møde?
<Zilvador> Og evt. forsøge at skrive en ansøgning
<Christian_Arvai> !
<henning3> !
<lars_t_h> Det er vel til drift (domæner+ VPS) vi skal bede penge om?
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai
<sbc_> henning3, Den hjemmeside er lidt fusket ud...? Jeg tror de har lukket foreninge, og en link/domæne-squadder har taget over. Men det kan være jeg tager fejl.
<Christian_Arvai> jeg ser gerne en fond-baseret løsning. hvis at vi skal sælge pladsen privat, er der en masse andre sp vi render ind i
<Christian_Arvai> som fx hvilken form vi tillader, og om folk må bruge forum mere eller mindre indirekte ift deres virksomheder.
<Christian_Arvai>  /
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, Sælge pladsen privat?
<nicky441> Zilvador, som reklameplads
<lars_t_h> sbc_, det kan der være noget om , scroller man ned på den side er der et link til et .se domæne
<Christian_Arvai> vi har sådan set vedtaget at pladsen må sælges, at det så aldrig er gjort er en anden sag
<Zilvador> henning3?
<henning3> sbc_ Kan være. Kan se at domæet er registreret for et år siden :-(
<henning3> der findes måske nogle generelle fonde som gorne vil donere noget. 
<nicky441> Hvad med kommunerne?
<henning3> Eller firmaer måske.
<Christian_Arvai> jeg har en ide. jeg er med i en fb-gruppe for datamatikere (vi er vist 85 i den), jeg kunne spørge om de har ideer
<Zilvador> Det kunne også være, at vi kan finde andre fonde...såsom C. W. Obel-fonden
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, geren
<Zilvador> *gerne
<Momsemor> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor
<Momsemor> Støtter Cannonical lokalt?
<henning3> Kommunerne tvivler jeg vil spytte i kassen. Og for at de vil give noget er der en masse regler som skal overholdes mht medlemdsdata og meget andet. I AlsLUG har vi dropppet offentligt tilskud af samme grund (vi kender kune folks mailadresser, hvilket ikke er godt nok)
<sbc_> !
<Zilvador> Momsemor, nej. Desværre. Ikke umiddelbart
<Momsemor> Øv :-(
<Zilvador> sbc_
<nicky441> henning3, ok. Kedeligt egentligt, når de giver så meget til sport
<sbc_> Det kan være vi skal flytte denne debat til efter mødet eller næste møde. Vi sidder og gætter uden at vide noget. Hvis vi tager lidt tid til at undersøge fakta kan vi lettere tage en beslutning.
<sbc_> færdig
<Zilvador> Enig
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> Jeg vil gerne høre, om der er nogen, der vil undersøge nogle muligheder til næste gang
<Zilvador> Evt. flere sammen
<Zilvador> Nogen frivillige?
<neglesaks> pas. har hænderne fulde p.t.
<Momsemor> Også her
<henning3> nicky441: Enig, men i sportsklubberne har de styr på deres medlemmes data (navn, fødselsdag, adresse og andet) Det har vi ikke. Og som regel giver kommunerne kun til medlemmer fra deres egen kommune.
<henning3> har heller ikke overskud til det pt. Roder med raketter for tiden vd siden af AlsLUG ;-)
<Zilvador> henning3, er du wangerin? Det går først op for mig nu :)
<henning3> Ja
<Zilvador> Hehe...godt.
<Zilvador> Jeg må se, om jeg kan finde tid til det så
<Christian_Arvai> så har jeg skrevet på fb nu
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, fedt :). SÃ¥ kan jeg slette den aktion fra listen
<nicky441> Jeg er desværre også ret hårdt belagt for tiden
<Zilvador> Jeg skriver lige opfølgning på det på agendaen til næste møde
<lars_t_h> henning3, raketer? Interessant, jeg er involvet i lidt samarbejde RaketMadsens Rumlab.
<Zilvador> Hvem stod for den sidste Adsense-konto?
<Zilvador> Ajenbo?
<Momsemor> Måske vi også skulle snakke donation næste gang
<Zilvador> Måske kan vi også få nogen til at se på at lave en ny Adsense-konto
<Zilvador> Christian_Arvai, nicky441, ved vi, hvem der stod for kontoen?
<nicky441> Zilvador, det er vel egentlig mig der står for den nye konto...
<Zilvador> :)
<henning3> lars_t_h: Det ved jeg. Jeg er formand :-)
<Zilvador> nicky441, er der lavet en ny?
<nicky441> Zilvador, ja det er. Men forskellige forhindringer har gjort den endnu ikke er integreret på hjemmesiden
<lars_t_h> henning3, verden er _så_ lille :)
<Zilvador> nicky441, kan vi gøre noget for at hjælpe?
<Zilvador> og er der en tidshorisont?
<nicky441> Desuden har jeg stadig et problem med at Google bare lukkede den første. Hvem siger ikke at de gør det igen?
<Momsemor> Har/får vi økonomiske prob næste år?
<Zilvador> Tja...vi må vel se på muligheder og alternativer
<Zilvador> Lige nu er Adsense det bedste forslag
<Zilvador> Momsemor, budgettet viser et gabende underskud
<Christian_Arvai> umiddelbart går det galt om 1½ år
<nicky441> Det ville være rart, ihvertfald
<nicky441> Men jeg skal forsøge at få kigget på det :) Det fleste forhindringer burde være fikset nu
<Zilvador> nicky441, kan vi hjælpe? Og ved du, hvornår det kan komme på plads? Eller har du brug for hænder til at tage fra?
<Christian_Arvai> der er jo også muligheden for at genindfører betaling for medlemskab, men det vil jeg ikke anbefale, da vi gerne skulle have mange flere nye med
<Zilvador> nicky441, godt. Du nåede at svare :)
<henning3> Eller er der nogen som har forbindelser til firmaer som vil donere en VPS? Det var jo også en mulighed at reducere udgiften
<lars_t_h> Hvad er udgifterne per år, ca.?
<henning3> 2k
<Christian_Arvai> + domæin og ssl osv (ca 500 kr)
<neglesaks> ca 2.7 k
<Zilvador> Godt. Jeg tror, at vi skal samle op på det på næste møde. Folk er velkomne til at fortsætte samtalen efter dette møde også
<neglesaks> +1
<lars_t_h> har vi så 50 personer der vil donere 52 kr/år?
<Zilvador> Forslag er velkomne
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, nej :)
<lars_t_h> Måske vi skulle få en PalPal donationsknap eller ligende?
<lars_t_h> Det kan ikke skade
<nicky441> Jeg ville gerne, men en tidligere afstemning på forummet sagde nej
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, hermed tilføjet til forslagslisten. Så kan vi tage det op igen senere
<Zilvador> (tidligere afgørelse også noteret)
<Zilvador> Næste punkt på dagsordenen
<Zilvador> Jeg har modtaget en ny sending Ubuntu-DVD'er
<Zilvador> Så folk kan igen indlægge bestillinger, hvis de skal bruge nogle til arrangementer eller lignende
 * lars_t_h har stadig rigeligt
<Zilvador> De er velkommen til at skrive til mig direkte, når behovet skulle melde sig
<Momsemor> Nu tør jeg næsten ikke spørge, men Martin fra Kolding vil gerne have 50 stk :-)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, I er gode aftagere :)
<Zilvador> Har jeg hans adresse?
<Momsemor> Du kan bare sende dem til mig, så tager jeg dem med til ham. Han kommer i Aarhus
<Christian_Arvai> sender han så nogle fine billeder retur? ;)
<Zilvador> Super
<henning3> zilvador. Vi har masser i Sønderborg. Vi bruger næsten udelikkende Lubuntu, så der er ikke det store aftrækt på ubuntu-dvd'er
<Zilvador> Ja, billeder ville være fint
<Momsemor> Det siger jeg til ham ;-)
<Zilvador> henning3, fint fint
<nicky441> (tråd om donationer https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=17244)
<Momsemor> Måske han kunne stille en "donationsboks" op, når han deler dem ud. Det må han vel godt, eller hvad??
<lars_t_h> godt nicky441 - så kan vi få startet en debat
<nicky441> lars_t_h, gerne for min skyld. Tråden er også gammel, så måske tingende har ændret sig
<Zilvador> Man må gerne bruge donationsbokse :)
<Momsemor> Ok :-)
<Zilvador> Så længe det ikke 'kræves' at lægge penge i den ;)
<Momsemor> Nej selvklart
<Zilvador> Godt. Punktet kan vist lukkes. Som sagt er jeg åben for bestillinger
<henning3> Jeg kan kun tilslutte mig en donations-mulighed. Kontigent 
<neglesaks> +1
<Zilvador> Sidste punkt er eventuelt.
<henning3> Jeg kan kun tilslutte mig en donations-mulighed. Kontigent kan let sende fok væk igen.
<henning3> !
<Zilvador> henning3?
<henning3> Alslug deltog i En meget våd men ellers vellyttet Kulturnat i Sønderborg i fredag. Lørdag d 6/9 deltager vi i noget lignende dog i noget mindre målestok i nærheden af aabenraa
<Zilvador> henning3, Godt at høre
<Zilvador> Er der billeder fra kulturnatten?
<Zilvador> Det var synd, at vi aldrig fik kulturnatten på Fyn op at køre
<henning3> Vi har får trykket visitkors, bannere, og tshirts med logo (dog ikke specikt ubuntu, men de flest maskiner på standen kørte dog en eller anden variant af ubuntu
<Momsemor> Super
<Zilvador> Godt arbejde!!
<neglesaks> FLot.
<Zilvador> henning3, er der billeder?
<henning3> Vi skal have lavet flyers i samme layout, og delt ud når vi får lidt mere tid ;-)
<henning3> Desværre ikke det store. Vi var ved at drukne i regn, og blæst, så vi havde nok at gøre med at holde styr på tingene ;-)
<Zilvador> Forståeligt :)
<Zilvador> I må sige til, hvis I kan bruge hjælp til 6/9
<Zilvador> Velkommen guest123_ 
<henning3> Men jeg skal se om der kan blive taget nogle billeder den 6(9
<Zilvador> Super
<henning3> VI kan altid bruge en hånd ekstra. Er du i området?
<lars_t_h> Til Røde Kors Middelfart er der indleveret en Lenovo PC med Win XP på, den lægger jeg Lubuntu eller Linux Mint 17 med Mate desktop og så sælges den
<Zilvador> henning3, desværre ikke. Jeg tænkte mere på materialer, der kan sendes eller lignende
<lars_t_h> Maskinen er er af tænkepadde type - rigtig god hardware, batteriet virker ikke rigtig mere
<Zilvador> lars_t_h, privat projekt?
<henning3> zilvador: vi har som sagt lige inversteret i diverse pr-matriale se evt på alslug.wfz.dk ;-)
<Zilvador> Det tager jeg lige et kig på senere :)
<Zilvador> Godt arbejde i hvert fald
<lars_t_h> hej guest123_ præsenter gerne dig selv
<Zilvador> Han er væk
<henning3> lars_t_h: overvej om et nyt batteri kunn betale sig - til en bekendt med en lenovo kostede en nyt batteri på ebay omkring 200kr
<lars_t_h> nå ok
<Zilvador> Ellers kan jeg fortælle, at vi som Loco er blevet tilbudt at få tilsendt den nye udgave af The Officiel Ubuntu Book
<Zilvador> Der skulle gerne være både en elektronisk kopi og en papirudgave
<Zilvador> Den kan jeg sende rundt, hvis det har interesse
<lars_t_h> henning3, det gør den genbrugsbutik ikke, for så skal maskinen med nyt batteri kunne sælges for mere end 200 kr
<Zilvador> Jeg har på forhånd en bog liggende et sted. Jeg mener, at den omhandler Ubuntu til servere
<Zilvador> Andre der har noget til eventuelt?
<henning3> lars_t_h: Det burde også være muligt. En maskine uden batteri kan da ikke give mange kroner.
<joevser> hvilket bat er det der skal,bruges
<Zilvador> 3....2....1....
<henning3> slut
<Zilvador> Jeg tror godt, at vi kan hæve det officielle møde :)
<henning3> :-)
<lars_t_h> henning3, den har batteri til max 1/2 time
<neglesaks> Tak for et godt møde allesammen.
<Zilvador> Tak for et godt møde. Det var et af de bedre
<Blfriis> Tak for i aften
<sbc_> Zilvador, Tak for i aften :)
<Momsemor> Ilm
<lars_t_h> tak for godt møde
<Zilvador> sbc_, selv tak :)
<lars_t_h> momsemor ...
<Momsemor> jep
<henning3> lars_t_h: Ok. Så er det jeg ikke helt dødt. :-) Men afhængig af model, kan det være ret billigt.
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, har du læst mit nyeste indlæg i Nemubuntu tråden?
<henning3> momsemor: Sker der noget offentligt i Kolding, siden han havde brug for disks?
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, du skal ikke føle dig presset
<Momsemor> Åh, er det dig..... ja jeg har fået det læst, skal nok sende oplysningerne til dig, har bare ikke haft tid ;-)
<Momsemor> Martin laver computere med Ubuntu på
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, ja jeg er lath på forum :)
<neglesaks> godaften og hav en god uge
<Momsemor> og så arbejder han i en computerbutik, hvor han reklamerer for Ubuntu
<Momsemor> Hav en fortsat god aften :-)
<joevser> Tak for i aften og godnat
<lars_t_h> Momsemor, bare gør det når du har tid - jeg får ikke tid til at kigge på det igen før tidligst på sent lørdag aften
<Momsemor> ok, hejsa....
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-08-25
<Zilvador> Hallo?
<sbc> Zilvador, Godaften
<Zilvador> Godaften sbc 
 * sbc har dårlig samvitighed mht. Ubuntu DK arbejde... :(
<sbc> Zilvador, Men vi er ikke mange i kanalen i aften...
<Zilvador> Nej, det kan jeg se :/
<Zilvador> Har du travlt for tiden?
<sbc> Zilvador, Det er jo luksus-problemer, men jeg har rejst rigtig meget i ferien, og er startet på nyt job her i starten af måneden.
<sbc> Stadig underviser, bare et andet sted.
<Zilvador> Det lyder da ellers godt for karrieren :)
<Zilvador> Du havde ikke det gamle arbejde så længe, havde du?
<sbc> Zilvador, et år.
<Zilvador> Ja, det må være et år siden nu, at du flyttede til Odense :)
<Zilvador> Hvor har du rejst henne? Jeg er selv lige kommet hjem fra en rejse i Italien i dag.
<sbc> Jeg har været i Skotland og USA (Boston og New Mexico). Når jeg en gang kommer igennem sortering af billeder kommer der sikkert en hel bunkt på Facebook / Flickr.
<Zilvador> Det lyder da fedt :)
<Momsemor> Hej, blev lige forsinket, da min IP blev banned, så måtte lige finde på en anden måde, at joine 
<sbc> Momsemor, du er kun gået glip af small-talk mellem Zilvador og jeg. Jeg frygter lidt at vi ikke er / bliver flere end os tre...
<Momsemor> Ok
<Zilvador> Desværre
<Zilvador> Det hjalp en del, da indbydelsen røg ud på Google+
<Zilvador> Og mail
<Zilvador> Men er der en agenda, vi skal igennem?
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg så bare på FB at du kom til mødet... Jeg har intet læst / forberedt.
<sbc> Men vi har vel de samme hænge-partier som sidst?
<Momsemor> Heller ikke her :-(
<Zilvador> Så er der vel ikke så meget at holde møde om
<sbc> Tak for i aften så? :)
<Zilvador> Jeg ved ikke, hvilke hængepartier der er, må jeg indrømme
<Zilvador> Sbc, ved du, om du får mere tid til Ubuntu fremoveR?
<Momsemor> Næste møde d. 29. september så? 
<sbc> Zilvador, håbet er lysegrønt :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Men ærligt talt, det burde jeg. Men det tager altid tid at starte på nyt job.
<sbc> Zilvador, Men ingen løfter.
<sbc> Momsemor, det lyder rigtigt.
<Momsemor> Fint, så hopper jeg af igen.... hyg jer...
<sbc> Zilvador, snakkes :)
<Zilvador> Jamen så snakkes vi. God aften.
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2018-08-28
<sbc> Godaften :)
<sbc> Vi udskyder punkterne på dagsordenen til næste møde, som bliver d. 25. september...
<sbc> God aften.
* sbc changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde tirsdag d. 25. september 2018 kl. 19.00 | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanishTeam/M%C3%B8der | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Zilvador> Beklager forsinkelsen. Jeg var sikker på, at mødet var klokken 20 som altid
<sbc> Zilvador, godaften :) jeg sad alene, og tænke at vi så udskyder det en måned. Er 20 et bedre tidspunkt?
<sbc> Jeg kan ikke huske hvorfor / hvornår vi ændrede til 19.
 * sbc bliver lige hængende i kanalen, og ser om der dukker 1000 mennesker op kl. 20.00 :)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Man kan aldrig videet er lige godt for mig, om det er kl 19 eller 20
<Zilvador> Men jeg tror, at flere er vænnet til kl 20
